# Print job separator page for Canon printer



## Bruno (Jul 7, 2004)

Hello all,

I am trying to setup a print job separator page for a Canon imageRUNNER C3380 department network printer > print server OS is Server 2003 R2. We only have a few of these printers on our network and only this one department is requesting a separator page - none of the other Canons are set to use one. None of the built-in pcl.sep, pscript.sep etc separator page files in the windows\system32\spool directory work with this printer as it uses the Canon UFRII driver. Of course, I've searched the Canon site and could not find anything on this subject. Is the UFRII driver the culprit? I've tried modifying several of the built-in .sep files and nothing I've tried has worked. All other printers on our network are HP using either PCL or PS drivers and modifying/renaming .sep files has always worked for these printers. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------

